
Ironic World Standards Day - toyg
http://robert.ocallahan.org/2016/10/ironic-world-standards-day.html
======
planteen
"Multilevel standards are like onions. They're smelly and make you cry a lot"
\- Ron Natalie

I found this quote when working with the CCSDS standards and it made life
slightly more bearable.

